# Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007



## Anglerboard-Team (3. Januar 2007)

*Werbung*

*7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007!!!*

Das 7. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen öffnet seine Türen. Es kann jeder mitmachen, der im Besitz eines gültigen Jahresfischereischeines ist. Geangelt wird mit der Spinnrute oder mit der Fliegenrute. Ob Anfänger oder Profi spielt keine Rolle. Vorrangig ist wie jedes Jahr, dass gemeinsame Angeln und das Kennen lernen. Die größten Meerforellen werden mit einem gesponserten Preis ausgezeichnet.

Anmeldung unter 
www.der-norden-angelt.de
 oder telefonisch unter 04621-41885.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

Prima! Gibt es auch ein Datum dazu?

Uli


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Prima! Gibt es auch ein Datum dazu?
> 
> Uli


der norden angelt.de#h termine

meine anmeldung sollte schon da sein


----------



## Nordangler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

10. März. Hat Thomas vergessen mit einzusetzen.

Jo Björn deine Anmeldung ist da.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 6
Max. Teilnehmerzahl: 35


----------



## Sharky (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

Prima Idee!! 
Ich werde mich und einen Freund umgehend anmelden - und dann fange ich schon mal an mich darauf zu freuen. 

Was fällt denn an Kosten für die Teilnehmer an?

Gruß 

Sharky


----------



## Sharky (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

Hallo Nordangler,
hmmm... hab jetzt dreimal versucht mich über Deine Seite anzumelden....... jedesmal beim Absenden der Anmeldung erhalte ich den Fehler 404 "Seite nicht gefunden". Ist meine Anmeldung bei Dir angekommen??

Gruß und Danke für die Rückmeldung

Sharky


----------



## Nordangler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

Ist angekommen. Sogar 4x.  ;-)

Sven


----------



## Sharky (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

Hallo Sven,

danke füe Deine Rückmeldung. Du darfst auch gerne 3 ,der 4 Anmeldungen wieder löschen..  Aber bitte lass eine übrig denn wir kommen gerne. 

Nochmal zurück zu meiner vorigen Anfrage: In welcher Höhe fallen denn Kosten für die Teilnehmer an?

Tight Lines 
Sharky


----------



## Nordangler (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

Nur eigene Kosten fallen soweit an. Das heißt Anreise, Abreise,Hotel und Verpflegung.
Hotel natürlich nur für die, die ein Zimmer hier haben wollen.
Abends dann gemeinsam zum Chinesen. Jeder zahlt selbst. Dort gibt es dann auch die Preise.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 8
maximal Teilnehmer: 35

gesponsorte Preise:

PMangeln: 3 x hochwertige Meerforellen-Wobblerset
NAShop:    2 x Watkescherclips
               1 x Watkescher

Sven


----------



## Sharky (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

Hallo Sven, 

cool dass Du das alles auch noch kostenlos organisierst.
Da freu' ich mich ja noch mehr auf das Event. 
Bin neugierig ein paar Boardies kennen zu lernen. 

CU there & Tight Lines bis dahin

Sharky


----------



## Nordangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 9
maximal Teilnehmer: 35


Sven


----------



## Medo (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*

6 / 12


----------



## Nordangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-T*



Medo schrieb:


> 6 / 12



|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat #c 

Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 11

Sven


----------



## Baltic-Iceman (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Sven,
bin gern wieder dabei. Hast ne PN!

Gruß Baltic-Iceman


----------



## Nordangler (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Alles klar und Anmeldung ist angekommen.

Sven


----------



## sunny (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Wo soll es denn hingehen zum Fischen? Wird evtl. ein DK-Schein benötigt?


----------



## Nordangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



sunny schrieb:


> Wo soll es denn hingehen zum Fischen? Wird evtl. ein DK-Schein benötigt?



Wir sollten eigentlich auf der deutschen Seite bleiben. Geltinger Bucht, Flensburger Förde, Eckernförder Bucht.

Sven


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

OK, dann werde ich mal sehen, ob ich noch jemanden finde, der mit mir mitfährt. Ansonsten ist mir der Tag zu teuer.


----------



## Nordangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Irgendwann muß es ja mal mit uns beiden klappen!!!


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Sehe ich ganz genau so #6 .


----------



## Nordangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 14


----------



## sunny (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Sven,

ich habe gerade versucht mich anzumelden. Die Kiste sagt mir, wenn ich den Button abschicken drücke, Seite nicht gefunden. Ist meine Anmeldung trotzdem angekommen? Wenn nicht, werte bitte dieses Posting als Anmeldung.


----------



## knutemann (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Sieht bei mir genauso wie bei Sunny aus. Also diesen Post dann als Anmeldung werten.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Nordangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Eure Anmeldung ist da!! Irgendwo hat die Seite da einen Fehler, den ich im Moment nicht finde.

aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl 17

Sven


----------



## sunny (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Saubääär #6 . Dann halt schon mal nen Schnäppsken bereit. Darauf  müssen wir anstoßen, dass das endlich mal hingehauen hat  .


----------



## Nordangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



sunny schrieb:


> Saubääär #6 . Dann halt schon mal nen Schnäppsken bereit. Darauf  müssen wir anstoßen, dass das endlich mal hingehauen hat  .



Gleich die Literflasche??


----------



## sunny (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Aber mindestens. :q


----------



## Nordangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Bist also auch eine Nordmanntanne ähm meine ein Normanne!!!


----------



## sunny (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Das wird sich dann rausstellen |supergri .


----------



## knutemann (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Somit wäre die Frage des Fahrers geklärt. Grinns


----------



## knutemann (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

@Sven
Probs bei der Anmeldung bestehen immer noch. Von daher hier nun auch die Anmeldung für meinen Sohnemann.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Nordangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Wenn du ihn angemeldet hast, bekomme ich sie trotz der Fehlermeldung!!

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Sven!

Ist blinkern und wedeln vom Boot/Belly auch erlaubt?
Das Schleppen nicht erlaubt ist ist klar.


----------



## Nordangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Darfst mit dem Boot/Belly kommen, aber angelst außer Konkurenz damit, da es Vorteile gegenüber dem Uferangler gibt.
Bist also herzlichst eingeladen!!

Sven


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



knutemann schrieb:


> Somit wäre die Frage des Fahrers geklärt#q



Wieso denn das? Nach so nem halben Liter Schnaps mit nen paar Bierchen beim Chinesen macht das Fahren doch erst richtig Spass |supergri .

Ich kann auch fahren, ist überhaupt kein Problem. Dann stößt du eben mit Svenn an, dass es geklappt hat  .


----------



## Nordangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 18


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

sach mal Jörg...wie lange möchtest du denn noch einen Forumspartner in SEINEM Thread anzicken?

Langeweile? Nix am Band? Lese doch einfach dran vorbei. Nur so als Tip für deine Nerven #h


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 22


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

So langsam füllen sich die Plätze.

Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 25

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Und wieder 2 mehr.

Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 27

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Puh-Ha es wird langsam voll. Auf Grund der starken Nachfrage erhöhen wir die maximale Teilnehmerzahl auf 40.

Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 32

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,
super das wird ja richtig spaßig werden am Wasser und wenn dann die Silberbarren noch mitspilen dann wird es richt klasse :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Wollen wir es hoffen.

Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl 36


----------



## sunny (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Puh-Ha es wird langsam voll. Auf Grund der starken Nachfrage erhöhen wir die maximale Teilnehmerzahl auf 40.



Ist denn überhaupt soviel Platz beim Chinamann |supergri ?


----------



## Nordangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Naja sonst müßen sie halt anbauen. 

Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 37

Sven


----------



## sunny (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Die Frage ist ja auch, ob alle Teilnehmer tatsächlich mit Essen gehen? Sollte man vielleicht mal in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Nordangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Bis jetzt wollen alle mitkommen zum Essen.

Aber mal schauen, ob sie wirklich alle kommen.

Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl:38

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Dieses Jahr sind die Plätze schnell belegt.

Es ist noch ein Platz frei!!!!

Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 39

Ich hoffe, auf ein tolles Event.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

So die Plätze sind alle belegt. Wer sich jetzt noch anmeldet, kommt auf die Nachrückerliste.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Tja leider mußte Ostsee7 absagen. So sind 3 Plätze wieder frei geworden. Also wer möchte, ran an die Tastatur und anmelden.
Aktuelle Teilnehmerzahl: 37

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

sorry, aber geht nicht anders Sven!
Arbeit geht vor.....


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

ich bin auch mit von der Partie. wenn das hier noch nicht gesagt wurde: Ich stifte ein Holzfliegencase mit Mefofliegen/Küstenfliegen, ein paar handmade Miniwobbler (made in Germany ;-)) und eine Fliegenweste


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin , 
so nachdem mich Sven gebeten hat die Liste der Teilnehmer zu erstellen und ja in beiden Foren der Thread  im öffentlichen Bereich stattfindet also jeder lesen kann wer sich anmeldet hier die Liste 


*Anglerboard*
Sharky + Kumpel
Baltic-Iceman
sunny
djoerni
Bondex
knutemann + Junior

*Anglerforum S-H*
WST
Stripper68
prophet12
Michael Woyda ( im *AB* hornhechteutin  )
dat-geit


falls ich eine vergessen haben sollte nicht hauen bitte  nur Finger heben und ich ergänze die Liste 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Danke Michael.

So nun sind wir 42 Teilnehmer. Hoffe, dass wir ne Menge Spaß haben werden und auch einiges an Silber zu sehen bekommen werden.

Der Chinese hat uns auch ein echt leckeren Menuvorschlag gemacht. Freue mich darauf.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Michael was hat dein Test gemacht? Wie ist er ausgegangen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

MOin Moin ,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Michael was hat dein Test gemacht? Wie ist er ausgegangen?


 den mach ich am 25ten wenn ich 2 Belly Boot entjungferungen mache und da will ich die neuen Buttlöffel ausgibig testen :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Der Chinese hat uns auch ein echt leckeren Menuvorschlag gemacht. Freue mich darauf.



Lass mal hören. Dachhase in Aspik oder so |supergri .


----------



## Nordangler (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Knusprig gebackene "Dreierlei" mit Salat

Gemüsesuppe mit Fleisch und Pilzen, pikant, sauer-scharf.

Knusprige Ente mit dunkler Gemüsesauce extra und Süß-sauer Sauce

                             und

Truthahn mit Gemüse nach Szechuan-Art "scharf"

                            und 

Knuspriges Rindfleisch in Scheiben nach Art der Dynastie pikant-scharf

Gebackene Banane mit Vanilleeis & Sahne

oder

Gebackene Ananas mit Vanilleeis & Sahne

oder

eine Tasse Kaffee.

Wer das Menü nicht möchte darf denn a la Carte essen.

Sven


----------



## knutemann (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Jepp Sven:vik:da läuft mir jetzt schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

ob das reicht|kopfkrat:q hört sich aber seeeehr gut an:vik:


----------



## Nordangler (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



djoerni schrieb:


> ob das reicht|kopfkrat:q hört sich aber seeeehr gut an:vik:




Bis jetzt haben 90% der Teilnehmer gestreikt und die Banane nicht mehr geschafft.:q 

Sven


----------



## sunny (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Das hört sich sehr legger an. Ich glaube, dass nehme ich |supergri .


----------



## Nordangler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Nur noch 14 Tage!!!

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

So noch knapp eine Woche bis zum Treffen.

Die Firma Sportex/Ockert hat die neue Meerforellenrute Modell seatrout gesponsort. Toller Blank, tolles Design.
Der Gewinner darf sich mehr als freuen. Würde die Rute am liebsten behalten.


Einige Teilnehmer möchten gerne einen Wanderpokal, daher würde ich gerne von jedem Teilnehmer einen kleinen Beitrag in Höhe von 2-3 Euro nehmen.
Ich hoffe, ihr habt Verständnis dafür.

Sven


----------



## knutemann (1. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Also ich nehm dann mal die Rute und den Pokal für 2-3 Euro
Mal im Ernst, Sven kein Problem damit.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## sunny (1. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

@knutemann

Das wollen wir doch erst mal sehen, wer von uns beiden die Rute mit nach Hause nimmt.

Mit den 2-3 € für den Wanderpokal hab ich auch kein Prob.


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin


sunny schrieb:


> @knutemann
> 
> Das wollen wir doch erst mal sehen, wer von uns beiden die Rute mit nach Hause nimmt.
> 
> Mit den 2-3 € für den Wanderpokal hab ich auch kein Prob.


könnt Ihr Beide vergessen :q , die Sportex nehme ich mit nach Eutin als bekennender Sportex Fan :vik: :vik: :vik: 

@Sven
hab auch kein Problem wegen der Kohle :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Dann ist ja alles klar.

Sven


----------



## mrkskmp (1. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

hallo Sven hast du auch Bellyboatfahrer dabei 
gruß Markus:vik:


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



mrkskmp schrieb:


> hallo Sven hast du auch Bellyboatfahrer dabei
> gruß Markus:vik:



Es wollten welche imt dem Belly anreisen. Ob sie dann auch damit angeln, weiß ich nicht, da Fische. die beim Bellyangeln gefangen werden, außerhalb der Wertung sind.

Willkommen hier in Board mrkskmp #h 


Sven


----------



## knutemann (2. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ob sie dann auch damit angeln, weiß ich nicht, da Fische. die beim Bellyangeln gefangen werden, außerhalb der Wertung sind.
> Sven



Richtig Sven, greif durch#6
Spaßfaktor an: Sich hinterlistig mit einer Gummiente an so ne arme Trutte ranschleichen und ihr dann das Blech auf die Birne zu schmeißen, kann ja wohl jeder:mSpaßfaktor aus
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Nordangler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Mädels noch 6 Tage bis zum Treff. Werde langsam aber sicher hippelig.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,
ich hatte Sven schon gefragt ob es möglich ist am Treffpunkt ein Frühstück zu bekommen . Das würde gehen und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken das auch zu tun . Schließt sich noch jemand an ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## knutemann (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Da wir um 04.00 Uhr in Hannover wegfahren, sind wir mit 2 Leuten auch beim Frühstück dabei. Mal sehen, was meine weiteren zwei Mitfahrer dazu sagen Djoerni? Sunny?
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## sunny (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Ich nehme nen kleines (220 gr.) Jägerschnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln, wenn das möglich ist. Wenn nicht, esse ich zur Not auch nen Brötchen :q .


----------



## djoerni (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

joa, so nen kleines frühstück hat schon was! braucht nix großartiges sein. aber so ein schnitzel mit pommes und salat.... schließe mich da dem rest an!


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,
ich halte dann mal fest . es möchten frühstücken :
hornhechteutin
knutemann
junior von knutemann
djoerni
sunny

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## knutemann (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Nix da Micha:
Knutemann+Söhnchen (der uns dann zurückfahren darf von wegen#g )


----------



## djoerni (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

das gibts ja gar nicht! ihr dürft #g und ich muss später noch fahren#q


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,


knutemann schrieb:


> Nix da Micha:
> Knutemann+Söhnchen (der uns dann zurückfahren darf von wegen#g )


sorry  hab ich schon geändert :q :q 

Micha


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Werde es weitergeben.
Achja Schleswig-Holstein Magazin kommt mit einem Kamerateam.
Also bitte Zähne putzen. 
Wird auch Samstag Abend ausgestrahlt.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Werde es weitergeben.
> Achja Schleswig-Holstein Magazin kommt mit einem Kamerateam.
> Also bitte Zähne putzen.
> Wird auch Samstag Abend ausgestrahlt.
> ...


da ich nur noch ein Gebiss haben überlasse ich das putzen Claudi :q . Hab ich das richtig verstanden Sven , Du meldest uns für das Frühstück an und ab wann können wir frühstücken damit wir fit sind für das Silber der Ostsee :q  ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

ca. viertel vor sieben könnt ihe frühstücken. Habe euch angemeldet.

Sven


----------



## knutemann (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Thx Sven#h


----------



## djoerni (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

danke sven! sag mal wie sieht denn die tagesverpflegung aus? jeder für sich oder mittags treffen irgendwo?


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,
vielen Dank Sven für die Mühe wir bestimmt ein klasse Tag |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Mittagsverpflegung muß jeder selber mitbringen!!!
Die meisten treffen sich dann zum Essen auf dem Parkplatz.

Sven


----------



## djoerni (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

alles klar! meinetwegen kanns losgehen!


----------



## sunny (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Jupp, ich bin auch schon heiß wie Frittenfett |supergri .


----------



## djoerni (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

frittenfett? --->mittagessen? ---> parkplatz? --->naggensteaks????


----------



## sunny (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Grillen #d . Solange halte ich mich mit Essen nicht auf. Ich will fischen und Silber fangen |supergri . Werd mir da irgendwas schnelles reinziehen. Morgens ne Stulle mehr schmieren oder so.
Grill durchbrennen, Nacken grillen, halbe Stunde Suppenkoma, verschenkte Zeit  .

Werde noch zwei Sixpäks mitbringen. Ist KöPi angemessen oder lieber Becks Gold?


----------



## djoerni (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

dann lassen wir das mit dem naggen. hast ja recht... die sixer für den hinweg oder für mittags? dann wieder inne watbüx qualen und nach ner halben stunde wieder raus ausm wasser? oder hast du ne selbstlenzende watbüx? ansonsten ist mir das eigentlich egal ob der legger gerstensaft nun aus bremen oder duisburg kommt. :q


----------



## sunny (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

2-3 kleine Bierchen treiben meine Blase nicht in den Wahnsinn. Kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen, du Konfirmant, du :q.


----------



## djoerni (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

da liegt das problem! sonst muss ich das alles wegschwitzen:q
aber eine gewisse menge flüssigkeit sollte man schon zu sich nehmen.


----------



## knutemann (7. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

@Sunny
Du Schuft du elendiger:q
Frag gefälligst deinen Kutscher, was für Sprit in seine Karre kommtAlso, ich aus Hannover, da fällt mir nur Herri ein aber wenn ich es so genau betrachte|kopfkratKöpi, hast mich übergeredet#h


----------



## sunny (8. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Wow, dat soll ja man garnicht mal so unwindig werden. Ne 4-6 aus SW, dann können wir ja wieder bis sonstwo werfen |supergri .


----------



## djoerni (8. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

hat ja auch was  für sich! hast du ne dänische jahreskarte?  oder darf man mit dem blinker in dänemark fischen, während der angler in deutschland steht?:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,


sunny schrieb:


> Wow, dat soll ja man garnicht mal so unwindig werden. Ne 4-6 aus SW, dann können wir ja wieder bis sonstwo werfen |supergri .



schitt dann hat es sich ja erledigt mit dem Belly Boot |uhoh: , das kann dann ja zuhause bleiben :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (8. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



djoerni schrieb:


> hast du ne dänische jahreskarte?



Jepp, habe ich. Ich bin also auf der richtigen Seite, so oder so |supergri .


----------



## Nordangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

So übermorgen sollen wir ran an den Speck!!

Nach aktueller Zählung, sind wir mit allen Teilnehmern und unterstützenden 50 Personen. Das heißt, wenn alle kommen.

Sven


----------



## sunny (9. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Haben wir dann überhaupt genug Platz am Wasser oder stehen wir dann Schulter an Schulter wie auf einen Makrelenkutter |supergri ?


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



sunny schrieb:


> Haben wir dann überhaupt genug Platz am Wasser oder stehen wir dann Schulter an Schulter wie auf einen Makrelenkutter |supergri ?




Erst einmal schauen, ob überhaupt alle kommen bzw. erscheinen.
Ich dachte, dass wir uns sonst im Kreis aufstellen und angeln:m 

Wird genug Platz sein. Wenn Angler schon vor Ort sind, denke ich mal, dass sie bei unser großen Horde eh ganz schnell ihre Sachen packen werden. 

Sven


----------



## sunny (9. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Oooohh Medo, dich habe ich schon vermisst |uhoh:  .


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,


Medo schrieb:


> ne klasse einstellung...|kopfkrat
> 
> hoppla... jetzt kommen wir....#c



Wäre klasse Jörg wenn Du nicht nur oberflächlig das Posting von Sven lesen würdest #d . Vielleicht hättest Du dann den Smiley gesehen den Sven hinter dem Satz gesetzt hat gesehen .
Wäre schön wenn Du Dich jetzt mal bei Sven für Deine , sorry so sehe ich es und viele andere auch , unbegründeten Angriffe entschuldigen würdest

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## sunny (9. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Medo, ich kann mich hornhechteutin nur anschließen. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du mit Nordangler abzumachen hast, da ich euch beide nicht kenne, aber diese unterschwelligen Sticheleien nerven.

Macht das doch bitte per PN unter euch aus oder besser noch, lass es doch einfach sein.


Und nun zurück zum Thema #6 .


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,


sunny schrieb:


> Und nun zurück zum Thema #6 .



Genau :q  und ich fang damit mal wieder an . Da mein Belly Boot nun doch in Eutin bleibt und ich ein Anglerauto habe :q , könnte ich noch jemanden mitnehmen nach Schleswig . Wer also auf der Strecke Plön,Preetz,Kiel, Rendsburg wohnt und mit möchte bitte melden . Ich fahr gegen 5 Uhr morgen früh los .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (9. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

so, habe alle haken geschärft, die rolle geölt, sahcen gepackt! kann losgehen! bis morgen in aller frische!


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,
sooo Auto ist gepackt und es könnte losgehen . Freu mich schon auf morgen früh wenn es entlich um 4,30 der Wecker klingelt |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorschminister (9. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern morgen einen schönen und fangreichen Tag, ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder und die Berichte.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Torsk1 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Sag mal, ward ihr das grad im Fernseher(NDR)?


----------



## Nordangler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Ja das war die Truppe. Kommt morgen um 10.00 Uhr als Wiederholung auf N3.
Leider war ich nicht dabei, da ich immer noch mit dem Rücken flach liege. Aber 2 Freunde haben die Orga übernommen.
Einige Forellen wurden gefangen. Nun sitzen alle beim Chinesen und hauen sich den Bauch voll. 
Werde morgen auch versuchen, den Bericht und Bilder hochzuladen.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,
so bin gerade vom Treffen zurück . Erst einmal vielen Dank für die klasse Orga Sven hat mega viel Spaß gemacht bitte da auch Deinen Helfern sagen :q  . Vielen Dank auch für den schwarzen Muntermacher Nachmittags ohne den wohl viele schneller schläfrig geworden wären durch die schöne frische Seeluft :q . Es war eine klasse Stimmung von der ersten Minute an um 6,30 Uhr morgens bis eben beim Chinesen . Es war ein klasse Strand den Du ausgesucht hast . Auch wenn nicht viele Mefo´s gefangen wurde war es klasse am Strand . Es wurde geklönt und gelacht was immer mehr wurde je länger es ging :q , giantisch was da abging . Und beim Chinesen eben das war die Krönung . Eine Menue bei dem jeder mehr als satt wurde und bei dem ich Naschkatze nicht mal den Nachtisch mehr essen konnte soo satt war ich , einfach klasse .
Also wenn es die Zeit zuläßt bin ich auf jedenfall 2008 wieder dabei :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade den Bericht auf N3 gesehen war klasse gemacht *UND*
Holzauge sei Wachsam auch den Teil mit dem Festplattenrecorder aufgenommen |supergri |supergri 

@sunny
haste den Wattkescherclip noch wieder zurück tauschen können |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## knutemann (11. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @sunny
> haste den Wattkescherclip noch wieder zurück tauschen können |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri ?
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Nix da, geschenkt ist geschenkt:m
@Sven
Auch hier noch mal herzlichen Dank für die Orga. War super Klasse organisiert und dann zum Abschluß der unvergleichliche Chinamann#6
Wir sind nächstes Jahr 96+4% (falls du es zulässt:k) wieder dabei#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,


knutemann schrieb:


> dann zum Abschluß der unvergleichliche Chinamann#6


hab mal schnell das Menue kopiert damit alle wissen warum wir 10 kg schwerer wurden :q 

Knusprig gebackene "Dreierlei" mit Salat  genial

Gemüsesuppe mit Fleisch und Pilzen, pikant, sauer-scharf. super

Knusprige Ente mit dunkler Gemüsesauce extra und Süß-sauer Sauce galaktisch

und

Truthahn mit Gemüse nach Szechuan-Art "scharf" galaktisch + 10 Points |supergri 

und 

Knuspriges Rindfleisch in Scheiben nach Art der Dynastie pikant-scharf göttlich hoch 10

Gebackene Banane mit Vanilleeis & Sahne hab ich nicht mehr geschafft war pattsatt :q 

oder

Gebackene Ananas mit Vanilleeis & Sahne dito

oder

eine Tasse Kaffee. gut und stark genau richtig für die Autofahrt |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Vielfraß ;-)

Hat überhaupt einer den Nachtisch geschafft?

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moin Moin ,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Vielfraß ;-)
> 
> Hat überhaupt einer den Nachtisch geschafft?
> 
> Sven



bei uns am Tisch Sunny und der Junior von knutemann aber der ist ja auch noch in der Wachstumsphase |supergri 

Micha


----------



## sunny (12. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Moinsen zusammen,

Wahnsinnstag. 

Nette Leute kennengelernt, Mefo gefangen, tolle Preise gewonnen, Knutemann ne Freude mit dem Kescherclip gemacht (geschenkt ist geschenkt  ), Chinesen leer gefuttert (nächstes mal esse ich nur eine Suppe, mien Schließmuskel glüht immer noch |supergri ), was will man mehr.

Auch von mein mir meinen besten Dank an das Orga-Team. Hab ihr gut gemacht #6 . Nächstes mal vielleicht en paar Kartenausschnitte parat haben, wie man zum Strand fahren muss. Ich alleine hätte da nie hingefunden.

Bis nächstes Jahr #h .


----------



## djoerni (12. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

kann mich meinen vorschreibern nur anschließen! alles in allem ein absoluter spitzentag! Bis nächstes jahr!


----------



## Sharky (12. März 2007)

*AW: Werbung: 7. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 10.03.2007*

Eigentlich ist schon alles gesagt und dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Es war einfach ein TOLLES Event und ich bin im nächsten Jahr gern wieder dabei. Der Bericht auf Svens Seite ist auch absolut lesenswert und es sind schöne Photos dabei.
Tight Lines 
Sharky


----------

